# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Pershendetje me duhet pak ndihme

## denimsn

Pershendetje si jeni ? .. Mund te ma gjej dikush microsoft accses-in (komplet pakon nese ben) 2009-shin faleminderit

----------

